
Show HN: Life as a maker can be pretty lonely. AI “Tinder for friends”, anyone? - julianilson
Hi guys,
Life as an entrepreneur can be a tough and lonely ride. I&#x27;ve experienced it first-hand for almost a decade, now.<p>As many of you know, your friendships will be critical when you&#x27;re stuck in the mud or have to kill your startup. For about half of my entrepreneurial career, I haven&#x27;t had a good friend group, and it really took a toll on my health and happiness.<p>So I decided never to go through it again, so I built an app that matches you to the most compatible people nearby for the purposes of friendship. For two years, I&#x27;ve been working on the compatibility algorithm and I&#x27;m super proud of the result.  We&#x27;ve connected over 30k people in over 10 countries now.<p>We just got featured on PH this morning. Your support would be awesome, but it would make me even happier to know that you met some amazing people on We3.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;we3" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;we3</a><p>Or<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.we3app.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.we3app.com</a>
======
iampims
I like the clear “this is not a dating app” messaging. Not quite sure I like
the monetization strategy.

~~~
julianilson
Thanks for the feedback! I'm curious, what would you do instead to try and
monetize?

~~~
iampims
That’s a tough question and the answer is that I don’t know. The current
pricing scheme just rubs me the wrong way. I might just not be your target
audience.

~~~
julianilson
Yeah, I struggled with this. Want to keep the platform free for anyone to use,
while also ad-free. Did you see that you can get free tribes forever just by
being invited to the tribes that other compatible users start nearby? Or that
you can get free tokens by meeting up in person or sharing the app?

